# Charter Review / Grand Traverse Bay, Lake Michiagn



## redgcombe (Mar 1, 2019)

Hello,

We made a video blog of our bareboat charter on Grand Traverse Bay in Michigan on Lake Michigan. The video is a good review for a chartering opportunity.






The 18 minute video is high quality, HD video of a two day excursion on a 2001 Beneteau 323. It's stable video that's easy to watch, it tells the story of a typical charter on Grand Traverse bay, and includes several minutes of outstanding and up-close footage of the US Navy's Blue Angels as we observed an air show from the water directly below.

Enjoy!

Rob Edgcombe


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm not going to watch the video here at work, so maybe you've already answered that question, sorry if it's a repeat.

What charter company did you use?

My wife and I drove through that area (towing a Hunter 18) in October and it looked beautiful, we were commenting on how we'd like to sail it someday.


----------



## redgcombe (Mar 1, 2019)

We used the Great Lakes Sailing Company. They have a pretty decent fleet to choose from. The video will tell you all you need to know including website information at the end.


----------



## Kennedyy (Mar 24, 2019)

Thanks for sharing


----------

